
Ask HN: Why did SpaceX choose to implement touchscreen controls on the Falcon 9? - Yajirobe
Bob and Doug just mentioned on the stream that they manually controlled the Falcon 9 for a bit - they were using a touchscreen to do that.<p>I always thought that physical &#x27;controllers&#x27; are much more reliable and secure - what are the reasons behind using touchscreen to allow for manual navigation of the Falcon 9 rocket?
======
c0ldf1ng3r
I believe that the actual "moving" controllers are physical ones.

In terms of touch screens I'm not a person who has the actual knowledge why,
but i can see two main advantages of such solution.

1\. Less parts -> less failures. 2\. It is easier to develop/update the
interface, as you don't have to make physical changes to the layout with every
iteration.

